# Arbiter: The Fat Snuggly Vorish Roo



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, might as well talk about my fursona while i am here hehe.


Arbiter is a 16 year old kangaroo male, about 4'8 and weighing over 950 lbs(yup, he's a fat fur alright). He usually wears a white shirt with a rainbow on it, which is ripped to expose his huge fat belly. His pants are ripped as well, and look almost like shorts since his legs and thighs are massive in size. His hobbies mainly include eating, eating, and well, more eating. Since he loves to eat so much, he's opened up his onw bakery, which is dedicated to making skinny furs into fat furs. And from time to time, he ocassionally vores people, since he loves to stay nice and fat. His personalilty is very nice. He is a very sweet person and gets along with everyone. He will give anyone a hug even if he doesn't know them(and throw in a free cake and a belly rub and ur good).


here's what he looks like....


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 9, 2008)

Now that I can see that avatar up close, I want it more than ever. *drools*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Now that I can see that avatar up close, I want it more than ever. *drools*



-giggles- murr i bet u do hun


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

D'awww So cute 
I wana have your belly D: *rubs*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

03pagea said:


> D'awww So cute
> I wana have your belly D: *rubs*



-murrs- thanks hun. and u ca rub it all u want


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe i should make my furons fatter. what do u guys think?


----------



## kidsune (Jul 9, 2008)

*rubs da belly!*

>X3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *rubs da belly!*
> 
> >X3



-murrs- awww thanks hun. belly rubs are the best


----------



## kidsune (Jul 9, 2008)

No problem ^__^ i agree :3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

this is my fursona before he became the fat adorabe obese snuggly roo u see know


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> No problem ^__^ i agree :3



Thanks hun -licks ur face-


----------



## kidsune (Jul 9, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> this is my fursona before he became the fat adorabe obese snuggly roo u see know



*:O*

*pounces*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

Can I rub your belly too?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm hotness and coolness.. i perfer the before you turned into the fat roo pic of yourself but still very hawt ^^


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

(wants to be with the guy being eaten)


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

03pagea said:


> (wants to be with the guy being eaten)



that can be arranged *glomps you and swallowsd you into my belly*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Can I rub your belly too?



-murr- sure hun, everyone can


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> *:O*
> 
> *pounces*



-murr- i still do like this pic of me alot


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

I even made a backstory abouyt how my character became so fat if u guys want to know


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

Do tell :3 *wags his 'roo tail in anticipation*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> I even made a backstory abouyt how my character became so fat if u guys want to know


 
Might aswell find out hehe


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Mavu-chan said:


> Do tell :3 *wags his 'roo tail in anticipation*





Mr Fox said:


> Might aswell find out hehe



Well then, here it is, hope u guys enjoy it....


A young kangaroo named Arbiter is sleeping on his bed. There is nothing really special about him really, heâ€™s pretty skinny, and he has yellow fur all around his body expect for his belly which is white and the tip of his tail which is red. The kangaroo is wearing a white T-shirt with a rainbow on it and a pair of tight skater jeans. His hair is red, with an emoish flip to it. The roo lived a pretty decent life; he lived in a small apartment with one of his friends, a wolf, who was an excellent cook that usually served him healthy foods. Although the roo hated eating â€œthis hippie crapâ€ that his friend made for him, he could not complain, since his friend paid all of the bills and usually was the one that bailed him out of trouble. The roo always had a sweet tooth and enjoyed eating nothing but sugary candy 24/7. The roo also despised cleanliness, which he believed was evil. However, once again, he could not complain since his friend despised sugar and forbade any in his apartment and was also a clean freak, making sure every little detail was clean. As the roo slept, he had a most marvelous dream. In this dream, he saw an utterly fat roo, whose belly was large and round, lying on a pile of candy. His shirt was ripped and his fat mobs were showing as well. His face was very puffy and so was his tail. His thighs, his arms, and his legs were also covered with a very thick roll of fat, and best of all, the roo stunk. His hair and fur were a mess, and drool ran down his mouth as he stuffed himself full and full of sugary sweets, from cakes to pies and candy and much much more. The roo smiled happily in the dream as he ate and ate and ate without a care in the world. That was the life that the kangaroo wanted to live, it was his dream.


â€œHey Arbiter, wake upâ€! The wolf yelled outside of his bedroom, knocking loudly. The kangaroo yawned and rubbed his eyes, getting out of bed.

â€œWhaâ€¦ what is it, is it time for lunchâ€? Arbiters said, still very tired and not knowing were he was, ran right into the door, to which he fell back onto his bed. The wolf came in and saw him lying on the bed, sighed, and said.

â€œNo, itâ€™s not; you know Iâ€™m going on a trip rightâ€? The wolf said, leaning against the wall. Arbiter sprang right up.

â€œWait WHAT!!!!!! Your trip is today!!??â€ Arbiter said in shock and in disbelief, he knew the wolf was going on a trip, but he didnâ€™t know when, and now that he knew, he was in utter disarray.

â€œYes, I told you like 100 times already Iâ€™m going to save the rainforest with some of my friends from college.â€ The wolf said. Arbiter snickered.

â€œHey, were going to make a difference you knowâ€. The wolf angrily while the kangaroo just laughed and left the bedroom.

â€œYeah sure you are, youâ€™ve told me that a lot of the time, and look were itâ€™s got youâ€. Arbiter said laughing. It was true. Every time his roommate went out on one of his stupid hippie trips, he either ended up getting arrested or getting beat up, or in most cases, both.

â€œLook whatever, I made some fresh salads in the fridge, and I expect you to eat them all and I expect the house to be perfectly clean when I get back, or else Iâ€™m not paying your share of the bills againâ€. The wolf said, getting his suitcase ready and his other hippie junk.

â€œSure sure whatever your majestyâ€. Arbiter said, totally ignoring what the wolf had said.

â€œFine, Iâ€™ll see you in a week ok; have fun on your hippie tripâ€. Arbiter said, lying down on the couch.

â€œITâ€™S NOT A HIPPIE TRIP, WERE SAVING THE RAINFOR- or forget itâ€. And with that the wolf closed the door.

â€œFinally, heâ€™s gone at lastâ€. Arbiter said, sighing and lying back onto the couch. Just then, there was a knock at the door.

â€œGuess the hippie forgot something, idiotâ€. The roo said, going to the front door, but instead of the wolf being there, instead was a huge giant wooden crate with a note attached to it. 

â€œDamn, thatâ€™s one big package, what that wolf orders online I will never knowâ€. Arbiter said to himself and sighed a bit, but instead of it being for the wolf, it was for him. Upon closer looking at it, the roo found a note on it addressed to him, he read it to himself.


â€œDear Arbiter, Iâ€™ve been watching you for quite some time now and I know what you are going through. Being forced to eat healthy disgusting foods instead of eating candy and cakes all day by that hippie of a wolf, being forced to keep everything clean including yourself, it disgustâ€™s me. I know that you have always wanted to become a fat, lazy slob. Itâ€™s been your dream as long as I can remember. In this box, you will find all sorts of candies, cakes, cookies, and anything sweet and sugary in here. And weâ€™ve added a special ingredient to them that will not only make them taste so much better and drive you into a crazy hunger, but your weight will actually double so you will gain a lot of weight. Oh, and forget about bathing, those days are done for you, keeping clean is such a hassle, you have much better things to do then to clean, like stuffing your face full of sweets. And donâ€™t worry about running out; another crate will come to you as soon as you are done with this one.â€ Arbiter read to himself, a huge smile appearing on his face.

â€œMy dreams, me, a fat slobbery kangaroo will finally come trueâ€. He said to himself, quickly pulling the package inside. Upon finally opening it up, he was shocked and in utter delight at what he saw. Candy. Mountains and mountains of candy, sugar, cookies, cakes, and pies were all stacked together. It was like heaven, a fat sugary heaven that Arbiter had always dreamed about. The roo stood there for a few moments, drool escaping form his mouth, his just wanted to rush in there and eat and eat and eat and never have to stop. Finally, the suspense got to him and roo jumped into the huge pile of sweets, eating anything that he saw. He scarfed down candy, jamming it into his mouth, he ate a whole cake in one minute, all while crumbs and fillings fell onto his shirt, which was slowing giving way to a huge belly. Day after day this went on, Arbiter just ate and ate, and he got dirtier and dirtier, but he didnâ€™t mind, his only thought was hunger, and all he wanted to do was eat, and nothing would stop him.


One week had finally passed since Arbiterâ€™s binge began, and he looked exactly as he did in his dreams. No longer a skinny little roo, he was now an utterly fat roo, whose belly was large and round. His shirt was ripped and his fat mobs were showing as well. His face was very puffy and so was his tail. His thighs, his arms, and his legs were also covered with a very thick roll of fat, and best of all, the roo stunk. His hair and fur were a mess, and drool ran down his mouth. He was sweating and stinking all over, and his body was covered in crumbs and fillings from pies and cakes. He was still stuffing his mouth down with food, lost in a world of candy and bliss. The old Arbiter was gone now, replaced by a new one, one whose sole purpose was to eat and eat and eat and get as fat as possible, to be the biggest, sloppiest fur in the world. Just then, the door to his bed room opened were the roo was resting at, the bed now covered with candy and sweets, and looking at him was the hippie wolf, whose face was in utter shock and disbelief.

â€œWHAT THE HELL HAPPENED HEREâ€!!! The wolf screamed out. Arbiter just ate and ate, swallowing a minute before saying,

â€œJust eating, being as fat as I canâ€. He said, letting out a huge belch, before chuckling and rubbing his fat belly.

â€œWhatâ€¦ what happened here, why are you so big, why is my house a wreck, and why do you stinkâ€? The wolf said, covering his nose from the smell the roo was releasing. Arbiter chuckled again before getting up off the bed and onto the floor, his fat belly sloshing about from side to side as he struggled to walk.

â€œUgh, walking is such a chore, the roo said, walking closer to the wolf, who was backing off, why do you have to walk and why do you have to bathe, when you can eat and eat. Iâ€™ve never felt so alive before, the roo said, struggling a bit, panting and leaning on the wall, I love being fat and I love being slobbery. And you, the roo said, grabbing onto the wolf by a touch of luck since he just stopped for a minute, your just not fun at all.â€ The roo said, licking his lips and drool escaping from his mouth. The wolf tried to escape, but it was no use, he was trapped, and the roo had him in his grasps.


A few minutes later, the roo was lying down on the floor, with a huge bulge in his now gigantic belly. The wolf was struggling inside of there, while the roo moaned on the floor, belched, and rubbed his belly even more.

â€œMmmmm, you were so delicious, best meal Iâ€™ve had this week, but donâ€™t worry, youâ€™ll be going to a better place, my fatâ€. The roo said, belching.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hahah, and that really lends to the avatar, being part of the story. I liked that, it was very cute ^^


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

Very awesome Arbiter, both versions of yourself are quite cute.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow Cute story.

Im going to be like him aswell! someday...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow epic story XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Very awesome Arbiter, both versions of yourself are quite cute.


Awwww, well thanks hun ^_^



03pagea said:


> Wow Cute story.
> 
> Im going to be like him aswell! someday...


Murrr, and i look foward to it 



Mr Fox said:


> Wow epic story XD



-giggles- thanks


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Mavu-chan said:


> Hahah, and that really lends to the avatar, being part of the story. I liked that, it was very cute ^^



Awww, thanks hun. and yes that's why i actually requested someone to do this. Since my story was such a huge success(and believe me i got a lot of good reviews) i just had to get it done


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

Arbiter said:


>



So attractive, you were! Hm! A powerful Jedi, you will become.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, i forgot. *rubs Arbiter's belly*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> So attractive, you were! Hm! A powerful Jedi, you will become.



Well back then i hated being a skinny roo, but now i love being a fat happy one, and i still am attractive, many have told me so ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

Mavu-chan said:


> Do tell :3 *wags his 'roo tail in anticipation*



LOL i have to ask, are u curious to eat this fat roo at all?


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 9, 2008)

*Rubs the belly* Still loving it. :3


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 10, 2008)

*rubs your belly*


----------



## Merp (Jul 10, 2008)

*notices all the belly rubbing* 

I wanna try too!....

rubs tummy*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> *Rubs the belly* Still loving it. :3





Mr. Someone said:


> *rubs your belly*





Merp said:


> *notices all the belly rubbing*
> 
> I wanna try too!....
> 
> rubs tummy*



murrrrrr oh u guys are good ^_^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Oh yeah, i forgot. *rubs Arbiter's belly*



-murrs- thanks talbain, u always were such a sweetie


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

*rubs belly* ^.^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *rubs belly* ^.^



eeeeeee everybody loves my fat belly ^____^


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 10, 2008)

Love the story! And this is mandatory for you: *rubs your belly and giggles* I love big bellies! <3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Love the story! And this is mandatory for you: *rubs your belly and giggles* I love big bellies! <3



Awwww, thanks hun. gald u enjoyed it. *murrs as u rub my fat belly*


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 10, 2008)

Your belly is pure awesome, who wouldn't want to rub it.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

03pagea said:


> Your belly is pure awesome, who wouldn't want to rub it.



well, i know u love to rub it hun, and i love every minute of it ^_^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 11, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> *Rubs the belly* Still loving it. :3



i know u do hun, and u always will ^^


----------



## Frenzee (Jul 12, 2008)

RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB >:c


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Frenzee said:


> RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB >:c



Yay for all the rubs ^_^


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Arbiter said:


>




O_O Wow that's you.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 12, 2008)

Arbiter said:


>



Fat, voreish, and snuggly, all sounds good to me!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> Fat, voreish, and snuggly, all sounds good to me!



Glad u like ^_^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> O_O Wow that's you.



that WAS me. before i became really fat and obese


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 12, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Glad u like ^_^



I like a lot! *gives you belly rubs*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> I like a lot! *gives you belly rubs*



*murrs* mmm, ur good hun.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm curious on who drew the skinny you. *rubs your big belly*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> I'm curious on who drew the skinny you. *rubs your big belly*



*murrs* i believe his name was catnautus i beileve


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh *rubs your belly*


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 12, 2008)

*joins in the belly rubbing*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Ohhhh, you guys are so sweet you know? ^^ *hugs you all*


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 13, 2008)

Not to be hating, but your story was disgusting. Do you believe that sort of stuff irl? I'm all for size acceptance but come on now. Why would crippling yourself make you feel more alive? Are health problems worth it? The worst part was the cleanliness thing (or lack thereof). There is a reason for sanitation.

To each his own I guess...I just don't understand it.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 13, 2008)

Zigfried said:


> Not to be hating, but your story was disgusting. Do you believe that sort of stuff irl? I'm all for size acceptance but come on now. Why would crippling yourself make you feel more alive? Are health problems worth it? The worst part was the cleanliness thing (or lack thereof). There is a reason for sanitation.
> 
> To each his own I guess...I just don't understand it.



i prefer bigger men, the fatter they are, the sexier they are. i can't stand skinny boys, i like boys with some meat on them, perferbally the belly


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 13, 2008)

Hehehehehe.. I hope to get to at least a fraction of your chubbiness... *joins the bandwagon of belly rubbing you, and throws a muffin pan full of yumminess in as well*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 14, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> i prefer bigger men, the fatter they are, the sexier they are. i can't stand skinny boys, i like boys with some meat on them, perferbally the belly


 
I don't like guys who are skinner than me. And I like them with meat but perferbally on the butt. *rubs your belly*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 14, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I don't like guys who are skinner than me. And I like them with meat but perferbally on the butt. *rubs your belly*



mmmm, big butts are nice as well


----------



## Frenzee (Jul 14, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Yay for all the rubs ^_^



OH MUUUUR YOU FATTY.
ill rub your face with my FIST. MURRRRRRR


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, you must be very hungry!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Hey, you must be very hungry!



Mmmhmm yup i sure am


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought so.
*steps aside to reveal what looks like a buffet*
Eat up!!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I thought so.
> *steps aside to reveal what looks like a buffet*
> Eat up!!



look out, you might end up joining that buffet soon. 

but of course, that's always very fun. :3


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 15, 2008)

Oooo, I want in on the buffet *smiles*.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 15, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> Oooo, I want in on the buffet *smiles*.



You're more than welcome to.
But then you'll have to become part of the buffet. :twisted:


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You're more than welcome to.
> But then you'll have to become part of the buffet. :twisted:



oh i want in on that.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> You're more than welcome to.
> But then you'll have to become part of the buffet. :twisted:



I'm kool with that .


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, yer very popular. *Gives another rub*


----------



## xiath (Jul 16, 2008)

*walks in* hi gu... *sees that there are people on the buffet* ...o.0...umm...uh... *slowly backs towards door*uh... don't eat me?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2008)

I wanna rub his tummy! ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I thought so.
> *steps aside to reveal what looks like a buffet*
> Eat up!!



*Staires and drools, and jumps into the free buffet*  Mmmm, you sure know what a roo loves to eat!



RetroCorn said:


> look out, you might end up joining that buffet soon.
> 
> but of course, that's always very fun. :3



Mmm, i wouldn't mind at all, in fact, *glomps down Retro and gets a bigger, huger, fat belly^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> Oooo, I want in on the buffet *smiles*.



*smiles* well then my fat bear friend, dig in! And be careful i don't eat you myself!!



Mr. Someone said:


> You're more than welcome to.
> But then you'll have to become part of the buffet. :twisted:



Mmmm, that would be very yummy indeed x3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Wow, yer very popular. *Gives another rub*



Awww, thanks kobo, but you deserve credit as well, sexy ^^



xiath said:


> *walks in* hi gu... *sees that there are people on the buffet* ...o.0...umm...uh... *slowly backs towards door*uh... don't eat me?



Haha don't worry i won't eat you, food's for everyone, but i might if you get covered in food XD



Project_X said:


> I wanna rub his tummy! ^^



Sure then hun, everyone can *murs*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

*bites into an apple and stands out of the way*  *sweatdrop*


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *smiles* well then my fat bear friend, dig in! And be careful i don't eat you myself!!



Yay! *starts chomping down on everything in the buffet*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, your belly's growing nonstop!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Wow, your belly's growing nonstop!



Yup, it sure is!! and its only getting bigger and fatter


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Yup, it sure is!! and its only getting bigger and fatter



Your weight must be in the thousands now!
That belly just keeps growing and growing!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Mmm, i wouldn't mind at all, in fact, *glomps down Retro and gets a bigger, huger, fat belly^^



*grins and wiggles*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> *grins and wiggles*



*murrs and rolls onto back*


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 16, 2008)

The second I saw that avatar all I could hear was 

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!

Yeah, I hang out at the LOLcats site too much 

Still, cute pics and even cuter (in an 'I just might eat you whole') fursona


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *murrs and rolls onto back*



*keeps squriming*

we should RP again murr. :3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

robotechtiger said:


> The second I saw that avatar all I could hear was
> 
> OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!
> 
> ...



Awww, well thanks hun!! And yes, he might eat you whole so be careful. but if you love being eaten and being inside of a fat roo, go ahaead ^^



RetroCorn said:


> *keeps squriming*
> 
> we should RP again murr. :3




*murrs* totally


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 16, 2008)

Think ya could eat me? ^^'


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

*gets out of the way* I don't want to get eaten. Thanks! *sweatdrop*


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Think ya could eat me? ^^'



i think he could. ^_^

he ate me with no problem. 

so nice and warm inside him too.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Think ya could eat me? ^^'



*glomps and eats you, expanding my belly to all the way across the room*



Nightfire said:


> *gets out of the way* I don't want to get eaten. Thanks! *sweatdrop*



*giggles and licks* don't worry, only those who want me to eat them get eaten XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Think ya could eat me? ^^'



*glomps and eats you, giving me one huge and massivly large belly* BURP!!!!! 



Nightfire said:


> *gets out of the way* I don't want to get eaten. Thanks! *sweatdrop*



*giggles and licks your face* 



RetroCorn said:


> i think he could. ^_^
> 
> he ate me with no problem.
> 
> so nice and warm inside him too.



Mmm, you can stya ion there all you want hun ^^


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *glomps and eats you, expanding my belly to all the way across the room*
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles and licks* don't worry, only those who want me to eat them get eaten XD


 
Yay! *rubs belly*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you just repeat yourself?

Though I wonder what it's like inside that belly.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 16, 2008)

*arrives at the buffet* Yay! Buffet! *starts to nom up the mac and cheese*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

*Eats all the cakes and cookies* mmm, sooo yummy *belches and rubs belly*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

The room's getting too small for that huge belly.

BTW, what's it like in there?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> The room's getting too small for that huge belly.
> 
> BTW, what's it like in there?



soft and squishy and oh so cuddly ^^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd have a hard time picturing that.

Though, it'd be nice to find out if it's true.

Too bad I'm so big.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> soft and squishy and oh so cuddly ^^



yup! 

and i want back in. 

*pours chocolate syurp on his head and whimpers*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 16, 2008)

*swallows you whole*


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 16, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> yup!
> 
> and i want back in.
> 
> *pours chocolate syurp on his head and whimpers*



You're starting to make me hungry >.>


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Uh-oh.
Your belly's starting to break through the walls!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> You're starting to make me hungry >.>



you can have me once i'm out of arbiter.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 16, 2008)

*looks over, and secretly hops into a cake, and puts out a sign that says "eat me..."*


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> *looks over, and secretly hops into a cake, and puts out a sign that says "eat me..."*



*jumps in the cake as well*


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 17, 2008)

If you don't want the cake Arbiter, I'll take it ^^.


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

hawt!!!!!!!!!! *also jumps into the cake*


im lovin the old version too mega HAWT :9


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Heh.
Looks like everyone is having fun.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> If you don't want the cake Arbiter, I'll take it ^^.



*Pounces on cake and noms* Mmmm, too yummy


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> hawt!!!!!!!!!! *also jumps into the cake*
> 
> 
> im lovin the old version too mega HAWT :9



Awww, well thanks hun. I still like him too, but i much prefer my fatter self


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

This room won't be able to take much more roo belly!
How can I find out how much that belly of yours can hold and grow????


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> This room won't be able to take much more!



*tosses some shrinking pills around*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmm this thread is err interesting XD
Anywhy thats a really cool interesting fursona you got there Arbiter


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Awww, well thanks hun. I still like him too, but i much prefer my fatter self


i love em both!    *hugs the inside of your stomach*

*holds onto the shrinking pill* not yet tho, im shure he loves being stuffed ^_^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> hmmm this thread is err interesting XD
> Anywhy thats a really cool interesting fursona you got there Arbiter



well thankies Fox!!! *hugs and gives you cake*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> i love em both!    *hugs the inside of your stomach*
> 
> *holds onto the shrinking pill* not yet tho, im shure he loves being stuffed ^_^



*Murrs and hugs you back* and yes, i love being stuffed and soft.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> well thankies Fox!!! *hugs and gives you cake*


 
Hmm thanks for the free cake  *noms at the cake*

and yeah and the hug of course ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hmm thanks for the free cake  *noms at the cake*
> 
> and yeah and the hug of course ^^



Awww, thankies


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *Murrs and hugs you back* and yes, i love being stuffed and soft.


*murrs* good  i want you stuffed


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> *murrs* good i want you stuffed


 
Oh god guys get a god damn room XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 17, 2008)

A lot of people here have a tummy-rubbing fetish. XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> *murrs* good  i want you stuffed



do you want to feed me?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> i love em both!    *hugs the inside of your stomach*
> 
> *holds onto the shrinking pill* not yet tho, im shure he loves being stuffed ^_^



*joins in the stomach hugging*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> *joins in the stomach hugging*



*giggles and hugs*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

awwws... *Also gives an inner belly hug...*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Here, have this.
*offers a giant pie*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> awwws... *Also gives an inner belly hug...*



*murrs*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Here, have this.
> *offers a giant pie*



*noms it all up*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Here are 10, no, 50 more giant pies!
*shows them to you*


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

look at the door to your left :wink:


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 17, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *noms it all up*



*looks up and giggles as bits of pie rains down on him*


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

*crawls out then walks over to the door opening it to show an entire room filled with sweets*


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 17, 2008)

:O Arbiter you have becom the most popular Fat snugglish Roo!

And Nalo your avitar is awesome!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> *crawls out then walks over to the door opening it to show an entire room filled with sweets*



*Drools and waddles his fat body over to the room, but not before giving you a hug* Thankies, im really going to anjoy this ^^



Zanzer said:


> :O Arbiter you have becom the most popular Fat snugglish Roo!
> 
> And Nalo your avitar is awesome!



Awww, well thanks. im not that popular though. there's a lot of really good fat furry artists out there


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't forget your pies!
*gives Arbiter 50 giant pies*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Don't forget your pies!
> *gives Arbiter 50 giant pies*



*eats them* hehe how could i ever forget? XD


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

good *hands you a double handfull of sweets*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm i somehow knew this section would turn into role-playing ahh well it don't matter i spose and yeah i agree with Zanzer about your popularity XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> good *hands you a double handfull of sweets*



*eats them up and hugs you again*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hmm i somehow knew this section would turn into role-playing ahh well it don't matter i spose and yeah i agree with Zanzer about your popularity XD



well, thanks anyway about that. im gald i have people that like a fat roo like myself


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

giggles


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

*gives Arbiter 100 50,000-calorie pies*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> giggles



*smiles* glad your happy



Mr. Someone said:


> *gives Arbiter 100 50,000-calorie pies*



*Licks lips and chows down* Ohh man, im gettign really fat


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *smiles* glad your happy
> 
> 
> 
> *Licks lips and chows down* Ohh man, im gettign really fat



It's what you wanted, right?
Let's see that belly grow!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> It's what you wanted, right?
> Let's see that belly grow!



ohh you'll see it grow all right


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 17, 2008)

*wiggles around* hey i'm still in here, be careful.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> well, thanks anyway about that. im gald i have people that like a fat roo like myself


 
Hmm well your a nice guy and people generally like nice people also your abit different aswell... that helps hehe ^^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, I'm gonna find out what it's like inside that belly!
Open wide, I'm coming in!
That is... if you have the room...


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> *wiggles around* hey i'm still in here, be careful.



Well, there's a lot of snackage to be had In here... maybe we can get some...


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hmm well your a nice guy and people generally like nice people also your abit different aswell... that helps hehe ^^



Hehe guess it does 



Mr. Someone said:


> Hey, I'm gonna find out what it's like inside that belly!
> Open wide, I'm coming in!
> That is... if you have the room...



*opens mouth up* yup, i got plenty of room



TerranceJones said:


> Well, there's a lot of snackage to be had In here... maybe we can get some...



*eats some candies and cakes* there you go!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

*crawls through mouth into belly*
Wow, nice and toasty.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Tell me when you devour something.
I haven't eaten all day.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *crawls through mouth into belly*
> Wow, nice and toasty.



glad you liek it in there. you can stay in there all you want ^^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> *crawls through mouth into belly*
> Wow, nice and toasty.



glad you liek it in there. you can stay in there all you want ^^


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 17, 2008)

Uh... You already said that.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 17, 2008)

Dang Arbiter, looks like you can eat anything and everything!


----------



## Nalo (Jul 17, 2008)

can you eat me again plz?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Uh... You already said that.



lol sorry i was playing adventure quest and i must have accidenty posted the post again by mistake


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> Dang Arbiter, looks like you can eat anything and everything!



hehe what can i say? U are what u eat


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> can you eat me again plz?



*glomps and sends u too my warm cozy belly*


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> hehe what can i say? U are what u eat



I guess you are the size of everything XD.


----------



## shlero (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> lol sorry i was playing adventure quest and i must have accidenty posted the post again by mistake


 
Hey do you have a dragonfable account?


----------



## shlero (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> lol sorry i was playing adventure quest and i must have accidenty posted the post again by mistake


 
Hey do you have a Dragonfable account?


----------



## Nalo (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *glomps and sends u too my warm cozy belly*


yay! *hugs you from the inside*


----------



## Sedit (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm....looks like I'm a lil' late to the party....virtual belly-rub orgy, heheh.  But what could possibly be better than big, fat belly-rubs, and gorging on enormous ammounts of food?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Hmmm....looks like I'm a lil' late to the party....virtual belly-rub orgy, heheh.  But what could possibly be better than big, fat belly-rubs, and gorging on enormous ammounts of food?



hmmmmmm, nope can't think of anything better then this!! we need our own sub forum on FA, just for fatties like us


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 18, 2008)

*watching the whole thing* ... *sweatdrop* Oh what hell? Is there room for me?


----------



## Sedit (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> hmmmmmm, nope can't think of anything better then this!! we need our own sub forum on FA, just for fatties like us



that would be awesome


----------



## Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

something is not right here

the density of animal fat is about 0.9196 g/mL

let's assume that 150 pounds of your weight is your frame and that it all takes up zero space; given that I am a bit chubby, more than a foot taller than you, and only 185, this is pretty generous

this leaves 800 lb of pure fat

google calculator is my friend; using standard Earth surface gravitational acceleration, (800 lb) / (0.9196 g/mL) in ft^3 = 13.9351574 ft^3

assuming cheerfully that your extra belly is a sphere, this gives 4/3 pi * r^3 = 13.9351574
pi * r^3 = 10.45136805
r^3 = 3.326776584
r = 1.492821491 ft
so this sphere would be just shy of three feet across, two-thirds of your total height

in conclusion I am not entirely sure your avatar is accurate

also gross


----------



## shlero (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow you had alot of time to think about didn't you?


----------



## Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

buddy you have no idea


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *watching the whole thing* ... *sweatdrop* Oh what hell? Is there room for me?



Of course, there is room for everyone in my belly! ^^ *opens mouth wide open*



Sedit said:


> that would be awesome



LOL that it would


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

Eevee said:


> something is not right here
> 
> the density of animal fat is about 0.9196 g/mL
> 
> ...



I have no idea what you just said(im not really good at math LOL). but please, keep your negative comments to yourself cause i dont need to hear them. thank you


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread is very... Odd. Very odd indeed. Personally, I don't really see the turn on of being humongous fat... Or, how eating people turns you on... But, eh. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.



Arbiter said:


> I have no idea what you just said(im not really good at math LOL). but please, keep your negative comments to yourself cause i dont need to hear them. thank you


He's saying that in order for you to weigh that much, you'd have to be much larger than what your avatar portrays.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 18, 2008)

Eevee said:


> something is not right here
> 
> the density of animal fat is about 0.9196 g/mL
> 
> ...



While I definately DON'T agree about the "gross" part at all....I DO agree with you in that, yes.....he should be much larger in his avatar....MUCH larger, indeed!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Of course, there is room for everyone in my belly! ^^ *opens mouth wide open*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that it would


 
*jumps in* WEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> but please, keep your negative comments to yourself cause i dont need to hear them. thank you


I don't know how to do math without negatives


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 18, 2008)

Eevee said:


> something is not right here
> 
> the density of animal fat is about 0.9196 g/mL
> 
> ...



In the fat fur world, those kind of specifics are undefined .

Also I find it amazing that you did the math for it, makes me want to go do trigonometry.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

Kaejer said:


> In the fat fur world, those kind of specifics are undefined .
> 
> Also I find it amazing that you did the math for it, makes me want to go do trigonometry.



yup, can't argue with that . and yeah im suprised as well that he did that


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 18, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> yup, can't argue with that . and yeah im suprised as well that he did that


 
Makes my brain hurt... Back to school!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *jumps in* WEEEEEEEE!!!!!



Well, fancy meeting you here.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

hehe, you guys enjoying it in there *pokes my belly*


----------



## Nalo (Jul 18, 2008)

*giggles as i get poked*


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 18, 2008)

*cheers as arbiter pokes his belly*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 18, 2008)

Hahaha... that tickles!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww, you guys are the best. You make this fat happy roo even happier. *eats some cake*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 19, 2008)

Threads closed!!!!!!!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 19, 2008)

No its not 


*rubs fat belly*


----------



## Sedit (Jul 19, 2008)

It ain't over til the fat lady sings....

...and well...kinda looks like it's only fat dudes here, for the most part....soooooo, this may take awhile


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 19, 2008)

hey arbiter, send me a message on msn sometime, i miss our chats.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 19, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> hey arbiter, send me a message on msn sometime, i miss our chats.



awwww, me too hun. i might be on tommorow. tonight im kinda busy


----------



## Sedit (Jul 19, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> awwww, me too hun. i might be on tommorow. tonight im kinda busy



Hey...I'm off tommorrow, so dont forget me neither


----------



## Nalo (Jul 20, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> awwww, me too hun. i might be on tommorow. tonight im kinda busy


"chats" hmmm...

 nevermind


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 20, 2008)

Nalo said:


> "chats" hmmm...
> 
> nevermind



*hugs* don't worry guys, i'll be on soon ^^


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *hugs* don't worry guys, i'll be on soon ^^


 

ha ha ha i added him before you guys and i don't even like role play so screw you guys XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 20, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> ha ha ha i added him before you guys and i don't even like role play so screw you guys XD



awwww, but roleplaying is fun


----------



## Nalo (Jul 20, 2008)

im always up for a RP unless i still havent eaten, then ill be feeling like crap and yeah weight loss is a bitch


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 20, 2008)

Nalo said:


> im always up for a RP unless i still havent eaten, then ill be feeling like crap and yeah weight loss is a bitch



Ohhh, i so want to rP with you so badly!!


----------



## Nalo (Jul 20, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Ohhh, i so want to rP with you so badly!!


im on MSN almost 24/7  ask Mr. fox    so lucky you


----------



## Sedit (Jul 20, 2008)

Nalo said:


> im always up for a RP unless i still havent eaten, then ill be feeling like crap and yeah weight loss is a bitch



thats why weight GAIN is much more fun!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 20, 2008)

Sedit said:


> thats why weight GAIN is much more fun!


._.

I don't think ANYONE in the real world _enjoys_ weight gain.

srsly


----------



## Nalo (Jul 20, 2008)

i enjoy it but my knees and back dont, i have knee and back problems and im only 180lbs and im 5'10" its all muscle i swear lol


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

Nalo said:


> im on MSN almost 24/7 ask Mr. fox so lucky you


 
Well yeah you have been on alot gonna have to spam something to you get a conversion going  and Artbiter i don't mind role play depends what mood i'm in XD


----------



## Nalo (Jul 21, 2008)

i LOVE RP a LAWT


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Nalo said:


> i LOVE RP a LAWT



Heheheh... I agree... RPing is so much FunZORS!


----------



## Nalo (Jul 21, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Heheheh... I agree... RPing is so much FunZORS!


+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


i agree


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 21, 2008)

Weight Gain is fun though! :3


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Weight Gain is fun though! :3



Yup that it is *snuggles kobo*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

That and health problems don't really apply here.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Weight Gain is fun though! :3


Yeah, sure it is. Getting REALLY fat is about as fun as getting stabbed in the hand. AND THAT'S FUN LOL.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yeah, sure it is. Getting REALLY fat is about as fun as getting stabbed in the hand. AND THAT'S FUN LOL.



As much as I'm a fan of opinionism, it doesn't give anyone the right to spew hateful remarks about others or their beliefs.


----------



## Nalo (Jul 21, 2008)

you aint evah on MSN!!!!!!!!!!!  T_T


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> ._.
> 
> I don't think ANYONE in the real world _enjoys_ weight gain.
> 
> srsly



oh but they do exist. And I'm biased on this issue towards acceptance, but that is my stance on the issue. I don't feel like getting on the soapbox here.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> As much as I'm a fan of opinionism, it doesn't give anyone the right to spew hateful remarks about others or their beliefs.


It wasn't hateful, it was a statement about how very much I disagree with the topic at hand.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> It wasn't hateful, it was a statement about how very much I disagree with the topic at hand.



Well, it sounded like it was hateful.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> This thread is very... Odd. Very odd indeed. Personally, I don't really see the turn on of being humongous fat... Or, how eating people turns you on... But, eh. Whatever floats your boat, I guess.


This is my opinion on the matter and I'll end the discussion here.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Nalo said:


> +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> 
> i agree



HI TECHNICAL!!! NERRRR!!!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 21, 2008)

AnyaDServal said:


> oh but they do exist. And I'm biased on this issue towards acceptance, but that is my stance on the issue. I don't feel like getting on the soapbox here.



Aye...I was gonna educate him on the whole feeder/feedee thing, but methinks it would just stir up more shit.  Some people just can't or won't wrap there heads around the fact that some people enjoy this stuff....and I suppose I can understand due to the inherent health risks' that could be involved.  Just not for majority consumption, is all, and I can respect that


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

Nalo said:


> you aint evah on MSN!!!!!!!!!!!  T_T



i try to be whenever i can.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Aye...I was gonna educate him on the whole feeder/feedee thing, but methinks it would just stir up more shit.  Some people just can't or won't wrap there heads around the fact that some people enjoy this stuff....and I suppose I can understand due to the inherent health risks' that could be involved.  Just not for majority consumption, is all, and I can respect that



yeah people need to keep there opinions about others to themselvs.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> HI TECHNICAL!!! NERRRR!!!



Ohhh i so want to feed you again sexy! make you nice and fat


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> yeah people need to keep there opinions about others to themselvs.



Yerf... It's best to try to keep an open mind about these, and many other things... *gives everyone a hug*


----------



## Sedit (Jul 21, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> yeah people need to keep there opinions about others to themselvs.



Aye...I can understand disagreements...it's gonna happen.  We're all different, and thats a wonderful thing really.  I just hate when others try to impose their beliefs on others, or get really in your face about it.  I'm a very mellow guy.  I don't like to argue with people ever.  Though an intelligent, friendly debate keeps the mind sharp, and can be rather fun though.

BTW, i've YET to catch you on YIM.  Wont be on tonight, but maybe tommorrow, round this time, so if your on....bring your appetite!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Aye...I can understand disagreements...it's gonna happen.  We're all different, and thats a wonderful thing really.  I just hate when others try to impose their beliefs on others, or get really in your face about it.  I'm a very mellow guy.  I don't like to argue with people ever.  Though an intelligent, friendly debate keeps the mind sharp, and can be rather fun though.
> 
> BTW, i've YET to catch you on YIM.  Wont be on tonight, but maybe tommorrow, round this time, so if your on....bring your appetite!



Hehe dont worry i will ive been looking for you to


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys, an apolgy is in order. im sorry that i havn't been on MSN or YIM as much as you guys wanted me to. Ive been real busy with alot of stuff and sometimes im just not in the mood for talking. i hope you guys can understand *hugs you all*


----------



## Sedit (Jul 21, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Hehe dont worry i will ive been looking for you to



Ah cool...well, like I said, I'll be on tomorrow night round this time, most likely.  If not, it means i'm out watching Dark Knight.....(i cant wait to see it!)


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

ok then cant wait


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Hey guys, an apolgy is in order. im sorry that i havn't been on MSN or YIM as much as you guys wanted me to. Ive been real busy with alot of stuff and sometimes im just not in the mood for talking. i hope you guys can understand *hugs you all*



Don't worry about it... You've probably got other things to do that requires your attention, and I'm sure that we all can wait, though we can't wait to see you again! ^-^ Take your time, and we'll see you on YIM and MSN...


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Don't worry about it... You've probably got other things to do that requires your attention, and I'm sure that we all can wait, though we can't wait to see you again! ^-^ Take your time, and we'll see you on YIM and MSN...



*hugs* thankies terrence, such a sweetie you are


----------



## Nalo (Jul 21, 2008)

its ok youre on MSN more than my mate T_T


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *hugs* thankies terrence, such a sweetie you are



*giggles and gives you a big cheeseburger* Something to tide you over, since you look kinda hungry... ^-^ Mewf!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

Nalo said:


> its ok youre on MSN more than my mate T_T



i try to be on as often as i can you know and thankies for the cheeseburger terrence *eats and belches*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> *giggles and gives you a big cheeseburger* Something to tide you over, since you look kinda hungry... ^-^ Mewf!



*eats it and belches* mmm, very tasty though you should bulk up as well, your looking a little *shivers at the thought of the word* thin


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

... Snuggly, I hear? *Points to the title* The (*) DOES like snuggling... XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> ... Snuggly, I hear? *Points to the title* The (*) DOES like snuggling... XD



LOL yes, yes he does, want to hug me?


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

XD Sure! :3 *hug~*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 21, 2008)

MSN... yep i'm on it too much XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> XD Sure! :3 *hug~*



*hugs* yay im so snuggly


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *hugs* yay im so snuggly



Thought I'd come in to say hi.
And make you more snuggly.
*leaves a cake*


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> *eats it and belches* mmm, very tasty though you should bulk up as well, your looking a little *shivers at the thought of the word* thin



*laughs and eats up some more dinner, from earlier* It'd be easier if I had someone to remind me to eat more often... ^-^


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Thought I'd come in to say hi.
> And make you more snuggly.
> *leaves a cake*



*pounces the cake and eats it all down, with some icing on his mouth* delicous hun, you should join in on the feast


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

I also brought these.
*gives you 100,000 cakes*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I also brought these.
> *gives you 100,000 cakes*



0.0 i love you know XD *jumps in and starts glomping them all down, his body growing ever larger*


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I'm compelled to give you 100... billion cakes!!!!!
Overkill?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Now I'm compelled to give you 100... billion cakes!!!!!
> Overkill?



Nope, just right


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Well then, get started! I gotta get my camera.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Well then, get started! I gotta get my camera.



mmmm, hoping to savor the moment?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

To savor the end result!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 23, 2008)

Ohh, even better


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, eat up!


----------

